# Gaming Notebook MSI GX-700



## fenner (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Ich besitze ein Notebook von MSI und zwar das GX-700. Ich habe bei diesem aber nur bei World of Warcraft eine durchschnittliche fps von 18 bei nur mittleren Einstellungen und einer Auflösung von 1650*1050. Das scheint mir recht wenig zu sein, denn das Spiel hat ja eigentlich nicht die recht grossen Grafikanforderungen. Kann es sein, dass da irgendwas mit der Grafikkarte (8600GT M) nicht in Ordnung ist oder liegt das einfach nur an Windows Vista, da ich gelesen habe, dass dies so hohe Anforderungen hat. Könnte ich z.B. einfach Windows xp aufspielen ohne dass das Laptop probleme macht, oder wäre das bei diesem garnicht möglich, weil die Hardware nicht auf XP ausgelegt ist? Desweiteren habe ich dauernd Fehlermeldungen das etwas mit dem Grafikkartentreiber nicht in Ordnung ist trotz das ich den aktuellsten drauf habe. Auch auf der Webseite von Nvidia wird kein Treiber für genau diese Grafikarte angegeben, so dass ich einfach den für die 8600 GT genommen habe. Könnte es vielleicht auch daran liegen?

Für eure Antworten und Tipps bedanke ich mich schon jetzt


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Oktober 2008)

Da hast du wohl ein Treiberproblem. Da hilft nur den alten Treiber mitsamt aller Reste komplett zu entfernen und einen neuen Treiber draufzuspielen. Evtl sogar einen älteren Treiber, der stabil lief. 

Nicht einfach einen anderen Treiber drüberbügeln.

*Du musst auf die Website von MSI schauen. Bei Notebooks sind die Hersteller für den Treibersupport verantwortlich.*


----------



## caine2011 (29. Oktober 2008)

wirklich sehr geringe leistung du brauchst ein treiber update von msi wenn das keine besserung bringt musst du einen normalen treiber von nvidia an der inf datei modden dann akzeptiert er auch deine mobil graka


----------



## fenner (29. Oktober 2008)

Also der Treiber den ich momentan benutze, ist der Originale von der MSI Homepage bereitgestellte Treiber für diese Notebook. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie man einen Treiber moddet.


----------



## LoLsK (2. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich suche ein Laptop wo ich cod4,wc3,counterstrike und vieles mehr draufspielen kann.
Könnte jemand mir helfen so ein ding zu finden weil ich brauche es umbedingt! .
Es solte höstenst 500 Euro kosten .
Ich Bedanke mich schon .
MFG LoLsK!


----------

